# 855 click click



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

My 855 has a starting issue that I have been told is related to the relay. It usually clicks a few times sometimes several times before the starter engages but always starts
JD offers a kit AM 107421 Starting improvement kit that’s supposed to remedy the problem 
I see Amazon sells them really cheap while the JD dealer wants five times as much.Can anyone offer advice on wiring or recommend which one to buy 
Thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

In this case I believe I'd get the Amazon one because I bet the JD one uses the same electrical parts. Had that happen to me with one of my Kubota's. Needed a relay for the blower motor. Dealer wanted 78 bucks. I found the exact same relay on Amazon for 5 bucks so I bought a couple, just in case. All that stuff is imported anyway, JD OEM or not.


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> In this case I believe I'd get the Amazon one because I bet the JD one uses the same electrical parts. Had that happen to me with one of my Kubota's. Needed a relay for the blower motor. Dealer wanted 78 bucks. I found the exact same relay on Amazon for 5 bucks so I bought a couple, just in case. All that stuff is imported anyway, JD OEM or not.


That’s what I was thinking but I’m concerned about the lack of instructions and I don’t really have a clue.Do I swap out the relay I have or add to


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hodado said:


> My 855 has a starting issue that I have been told is related to the relay. It usually clicks a few times sometimes several times before the starter engages but always starts
> JD offers a kit AM 107421 Starting improvement kit that’s supposed to remedy the problem
> I see Amazon sells them really cheap while the JD dealer wants five times as much.Can anyone offer advice on wiring or recommend which one to buy
> Thanks


Your machine is really a Yanmar FX Series machine painted in JD green.  

With that said, the starter was upgraded to a OSGR type. Hoye has them.
STARTER ASSEMBLY - GEAR REDUCTION 

Bet you can look around and find a better price. I got one for $99 when I had the JD850. 

These OSGR starters are typically 2kW of power vs. the old solenoid types at 1.2kW of starting turn over power. 

Typically, Denso, Hitachi and other top Japan brands would work. If you match them up well enough, even the local autoparts store has them. 

So, if the relay isn't the problem, look more at the starter.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree a correctly installed relay to activate starter solenoid can aid in starter engagement BUT AM107421 isn't shown in PC2054 for a model 855. I'm not stating that kit won't fit I'm just stating it's not in 855 parts catalog. A majority of poor starter engagement problems are due to poor/loose connections or corroded battery cables


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Your machine is really a Yanmar FX Series machine painted in JD green.
> 
> With that said, the starter was upgraded to a OSGR type. Hoye has them.
> STARTER ASSEMBLY - GEAR REDUCTION
> ...


It looks as though the starter was replaced by the previous owner it has a remanufactured John Deere label on it
I’m thinking I’ll try the relay route first before swapping out the starter 
Thanks for the information about the OSGR 2K


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> I agree a correctly installed relay to activate starter solenoid can aid in starter engagement BUT AM107421 isn't shown in PC2054 for a model 855. I'm not stating that kit won't fit I'm just stating it's not in 855 parts catalog. A majority of poor starter engagement problems are due to poor/loose connections or corroded battery cables


I did run a brush hog over some nasty brush last summer and when finished pulled some debris from underneath maybe something is loose.I’ve got the snow plow on it now so it’s hard to inspect but I’ll check 
Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Hodado said:


> It looks as though the starter was replaced by the previous owner it has a remanufactured John Deere label on it
> I’m thinking I’ll try the relay route first before swapping out the starter
> Thanks for the information about the OSGR 2K


I suggest if not previously performed to check/clean/tighten ALL FOUR battery cable connections & check volts at starter during engagement before installing a relay kit


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> I suggest if not previously performed to check/clean/tighten ALL FOUR battery cable connections & check volts at starter during engagement before installing a relay kit


Okay thanks


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

Another question How do you tow the 855(non-running) with the hydrostatic transmission? Isn’t there a valve to release? I don’t know where it’s located 
Thanks again


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

On your Hi-Lo range gear box is there a neutral.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hodado said:


> Another question How do you tow the 855(non-running) with the hydrostatic transmission? Isn’t there a valve to release? I don’t know where it’s located
> Thanks again


In the Hydro leave it in Neutral. If you have a range selector, that too needs to be in Neutral. And make sure the parking brake is off.


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> On your Hi-Lo range gear box is there a neutral.


Thanks buddy don’t know why I didn’t think of it I haven’t had the 855 very long


----------

